# Up date on all my fish, old and new ones



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

This is my new male Platinum Gold Flowerhorn, Antares. He is about 3" and his body color doesn't show well in this pic it is a deep red.









This is my Green Spotted Puffer P-Diddy.









This is my other GSP Ariel.









This is my Zz Flowerhorn Khufu. He is about 10" now.









This is my Escondido Isis. This pic doesn't do her color justice. The ice blue color you see in her tail and anal fin are the color of her body in person. She is about 4".









This is my big boy! Fedor he is about 13" now and his hump is huge!









This is my Green Terror (I know it's South American but he's part of the gang) His name is Sargon and he is about 7".









This is my new EBJD. Sorry for the bad pic but it is the best one I could get. His name is Atlantis and he is about 1".









This is my Jaguar Makaya and she is about 5".









It's been a while since I have been on....I've been busy/lazy. LOL


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Beautiful fish, thanks for sharing.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

nice collection! Khufu got much better! hes so big now!

Fedors a brute!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks LowCel, I've been collecting them for a little while now. I've pretty much ran out of room for any more tanks. :x


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Gage hows it going? Been a while. Thanks Khufu has gotten much bigger but I am still waiting for his to color to look like your Zz. I hope I'm not just dreaming. Fedor is a brute, he still loves to have his hump pet too. He is a big baby. What do you think of my new Platinum Gold Flowerhorn? I know he is still small but look at that hump already!


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

got any pics of the Bulldogs?? I have a 3yr old male named Tank he is right around 90lbs...









Nice fish BTW, who is housed together??

Jeremy


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

The platinum gold fh is amazing!


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice to see you again Lil Mama!  Your fish are looking awesome and man do I love your platinum gold FH!! What a beauty :thumb:

Yeah, how are your dogs doing?


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Holy drools, especially the platinum gold flowerhorn, wow and at only 3".


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Mussin you can see pics of our bulldogs and their puupies a freewebs.com/scarlet-rhett. Our daughter kept one puppy and we weren't going to buuuuuut we kept one too :roll: Your boy is gorgeous....once you've owed a bulldog noithing else will do. As far as who is housed together.....Midas and Jaguar in 125g together. I tried to give the Jag her own tank but she just stopped eating....I mean just stopped. So I put her back in the 125 and she started right back eatting. The Green Terror, Escondido, EBJD and both Flowerhorns each have their own tanks. The 2 GSP are in a tank together.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Bkeen. I just hope he turns out to look like the breeders pic of his dad. I bought one of the last ones they had in stock. I paid $49.95 for him but he already had a kok. I don't know if that's a good price or not but I just had to get him. It's so hard to wait to see how his color is going to turn out!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

heylady  Hows it going! Nice to see you too!Thanks on the PGFH. I'm not sure what they are supposed to look like when the are young but I got him from good place so I'm pretty sure I have a PGFH. Dogs are doing great.....we kept Angel....I couldn't let her go  I know sucker! She is just sooooo cute. :lol: [/quote]


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Nathan :lol: Holly drools means a lot coming from you. I just hope he turns out holly drools too.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

This is great, lil mama---nice to see you back! :thumb: 
Your collection is very impressive. I'm really glad Fedor is still doing well too...I had wondered about him from time to time. 
BV


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Fedor is doing fine as a matter of fact I think he is mellowing out a little. He now lets me clean the tank without attacking me. He only attacks when I clean is "house" then he leaves me alone for the rest of the tank. It's a good thing because he doesn't fit in the net anymore!


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow Fedor has really grown up! Congrats-- he is a gorgeous guy.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Natalie!  Hows it going? Thank you, he has a good appetite, that helps. I see you still have my ...I mean your SRT. :lol: I would love to see an updated pic of him.


----------



## Natalie (Jun 11, 2007)

My SRT is doing great.  Now measures at 12 inches, but he's a gentle giant, at least to me! I'm still very reluctant to ever rehome him. I know I'll be moving in less than a year but the thought of ever giving him up makes me want to cry. He's the only fish I've raised from a baby!

Do you have any full-tank shots of Fedor's tank? I bet it's a lot of fun to see him in that 125gal!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

It's hard to get the whole tank in one shot but I'll try. He loves to swim so fast that he makes this huge wake. He's been in his splashing mood lately. 
Wow 12" that is awesome, he is such a spectacular fish. You must smile from ear to ear everytime you look at him. I know I would


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

we need these pics! SRT and full tank shot!


----------

